# New tank, how to get it under the stand?



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

removed
MAD


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

You could probably remove one of the suppors and then slide the tank in. You might want a friend or two to help hold the other tank if it starts to fall.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Oh....if it's a 240 gallon you might want three or four friends helping to hold it up.


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

This is probably a common sense suggestion, but if thats what you plan on doing... take out as much water as possible from the 240 first. You'd probably know that, but you never know. It's what I would do


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Kolbenschlag said:


> This is probably a common sense suggestion, but if thats what you plan on doing... take out as much water as possible from the 240 first. You'd probably know that, but you never know. It's what I would do


 Good Idea


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

That would be extremely scary if it started to move on you while you're moving the other tank. I personally wouldn't even try it and find another place to put the 150. You have 41 rbp's in that 240 and I would feel like







if the tank came crashing down and all your piranha's were swimming around in shards of broken glass and the water left over from the spill. Scary!!! Just do what you think is best but personally I wouldn't wanna risk losing the tank but especially 41 p's. Good Luck with whatever you decide though.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)




----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

If a 240 started to fall.....me and all my freind would RUN like the wind! Hell with trying to catch it







I wouldnt touch a support, but maybe remove a panel, depending on how its built. But, then again, I wouldnt want to hide a 150


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Removing as much water as possible. I would remove all decors and do a 50% water change so you can get rid of all that water and drain more if you can find some buckets or water storage devices.
good luck


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Even draining half of that tank would be 960lbs. You tell me in the heat of the moment someone would trust everyone else would stay there and not run...I highly doubt it. But then theres the fact of, what happens if you need to move...I mean absolutely have to move it...what would you do then? I wouldn't do it unless it was absolutely necessary like if you were moving or something. But I'm not you...so do what you want. Just thought I might give some input and play devil's advocate a bit.


----------



## Outie_ (Feb 18, 2003)

Yes i agree with all the people above its very risky, and also remove atleast half the water in the tank. I would attempt to rig up something lke a floor jack or something like it that will support the tank while you are puttin the other tank under there. But man just imagine that tank landingon someone or falling all over your floor that would be a big mess. I'd say the if your hellbent on it i would bust out about 15+ buckets siphon out the water from the tank and drop all your fellas in all the buckets. Then drain whats left of the tank water, and even tank the tank off the stand then put the 150 under it. It may take a couple hours but its the safest way i can think of. Also have some buddies come over and help you cause it would be a pain in the ass will all those p's and work doing it by yourself.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I agree with O. Put your fish in buckets, or other tanks or rubbermaid containers and do a 50% water change , along with using a floor jack or a couple of 2x4's. Theres no way that 4 people would be able to hold a 240 from falling. Let us know what you do and how it works out.

I would even build me another stand for your new tank. Why keep that large of a tank on the floor and a lil outta sight.

Good Luck


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i agree with outie remove water and add fish to buckets remove the top tank from the stand and remove the supports when their is nothing on top then replace the tank top up 240 with new water and water out of buckets replacing the fish once done start on new tank and i would think you would need a few extra hands for this one good luck and dont end up looking like this


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

another thing to think about, if you have a 150 gallon tank below a 240 gallon tank you have 390 gallons in the floor space of the 240 gallon - is that a good idea?
I think my house would fall down under that weight.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

id just get a steal stank and put it rate next to the 240. thats what i did with my 65gal


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

do not remove the supports.240 gallon plus tanks is made of glass.disaster.get rubber maid garbage cans biggest you can find and remove all water to the buckets include fish then proceed.still very risky.good luck if you decide to do this.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Oh ya, after your done, and the new tanks is all setup we want pics.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

What'd you do to reinforce the floor Mad???


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Pics!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Wait 'till your birthday...then you can use your friends and neightbours (even if you hate them) to shoulder the blame!...

Find another place to put the tank!...

get another house!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> Pics of what?


 pic of the new tank?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> I'm not going to pic the tank up yet untill I'm ready to move the 240.and the other tanks.
> MAD


 awww dang it, ok


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> LOL I have to get the nerve up to empty the 240 its gonna suck.
> MAD


 haha.all day thing..


----------

